# Liquid Roller



## Wallijig (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone ever use Liquid Roller spray? 
From what I read on it it's a type of silicone that repels road dust. I heard of lot who just spray bunks with plain silicone but should avoid gravel roads. I have alot of gravel road I have to go down for lake access. 
Liquid Roller is made by marykate


----------



## jeffh129 (Jul 29, 2013)

I just sprayed my bunks with it last week!! It works great. Prior to using the Liquid Roller I could not push my jon boat off the trailer unless it was 3/4 in the water. Now I back into the water until about 20% of the rear of bunk is wet and hit the brakes. The boat slides right off, I don't have to manually push the boat off. 

I don't know how long an application will last, but I am sold on this stuff !!!


----------



## flatboat (Jul 29, 2013)

cheep silicone spray just as good ,try to do it dry it works so much better!
better not hit the brakes if its unhooked .


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 29, 2013)

I've read that some guys use vegetable spray such as "Pam" with good results. Does anyone know if it works well?


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 31, 2013)

Since reading your post I read further about it elsewhere and I think I'll give it a go on my trailer. I seem to have a tough time getting it off the trailer without backing up so far into the water, and I think it would also help with loading the boat up as well. 

Word of warning though, that I read, is that you should keep the boat hooked up until into the water. I read about many people unhooking their boats before hitting the water and their boats sliding right off the bunks onto concrete. Apparently the stuff works well so be careful!


----------



## dahut (Aug 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324176#p324176 said:


> Ernest T. Bass » 29 Jul 2013, 21:03[/url]"]I've read that some guys use vegetable spray such as "Pam" with good results. Does anyone know if it works well?


Dont see why not - pretty much the same stuff. 
Cooking sprays are silicone dioxide, I believe? I just wouldn't use the butter flavored versions.
Now, if they made them in garlic or fish flavors, that might be useful.


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 7, 2013)

Not only launching but be careful loading your boat too, look what happened after 1 spray of silicone and I then tried to power load the boat, WOW, too much spray. :LOL2: 
Tim


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 8, 2013)

earl60446 said:


> Not only launching but be careful loading your boat too, look what happened after 1 spray of silicone and I then tried to power load the boat, WOW, too much spray. :LOL2:
> Tim



Ha!

Might need to spray some Pam on the front of the truck to get it off the pole!


----------

